

Actual Details of Agreement to Limit Iran’s Nuclear Program - sytelus
http://www.nytimes.com/interactive/2015/04/02/world/middleeast/iran-nuclear-agreement.html

======
r00fus
I assume reprocessing is verboten because spent fuel could be turned into
weapons grade plutonium, but I'm a bit sad.

We really need non-weaponizable nuclear power if we're ever going to break our
dependency on fossil fuels and for interplanetary expansion.

